# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Needle size for shoulder injection

## anabolicpower

What kind of needle length and gauge do i need for a shoulder injection ?
I use a 1 1/4 22G for my ass
Though i am still kind of scared injecting into shoulders i plan to do it, i guess i'll get used to it as it was with glutes. I also wondered whether i can inject both short and long esters into them? Thanks

----------


## SMAN12b

25g 1 " will work fine and yes you can inject short or long esters

----------


## gigem

read a thread here yesterday talking about how much better absorbtion you get in the glutes versus other sites just a thought

----------


## jagdpanther

> read a thread here yesterday talking about how much better absorbtion you get in the glutes versus other sites just a thought


agreed glutes are better but if you shoot EDyou need at least seven spots for proper rotation. I have 8  :Smilie:  ihit my glutes, quads, shoulders, and lats. I tried pecs and calves but they don't seem to work as well. maybe traps some day. 10 injection sites would be killer.

Yes you canuse both long and short in the shoulders. Start out with no more then 1.5ml - after a few injections 2ml should be a milk run.

----------


## gigem

for sure yeah some spots are trickier than others i havent tried calves or traps yet

----------


## jagdpanther

calves were the all time worst for me, only did one once! I broke the virgin muscle with winny - I'm sure that didn;'t help any.

----------


## gigem

thats what ive heard trying to steer clear lol

----------


## Schmidty

HEED MY WARNING stay away from the 18g STAY AWAY

----------


## johnmacdan

> agreed glutes are better but if you shoot EDyou need at least seven spots for proper rotation. I have 8  ihit my glutes, quads, shoulders, and *lats*. I tried pecs and calves but they don't seem to work as well. *maybe traps some day*. 10 injection sites would be killer.
> 
> Yes you canuse both long and short in the shoulders. Start out with no more then 1.5ml - after a few injections 2ml should be a milk run.


 :Cctnpe:

----------


## jefft11

hey guys would 22G1 1/2 (22 1 1/2 gage i guess) is that allright for injecting in your ass?

----------


## sundancekid

> hey guys would 22G1 1/2 (22 1 1/2 gage i guess) is that allright for injecting in your ass?


in a word, Yes

----------


## Maldorf

I use 23 guage 1 inch on everything.

----------


## duramaxedge

listen to sman... 25g 1" .. enuff said..

----------


## cycleme

25 g 1" for shoulders, dont need to burry it al the way either, works fine for me.

----------


## Valac

25g, dont use have trouble gettin it through i have trouble with what ever gauge 0.6mm is. i normally just go 0.8mm thickness everywhere in either the 1 inch or 1.5 inch lenghts

----------


## Sokolhasan

why shoulder? Don't you have ass, or legs? lol

----------


## ward065

ide recommend 25g 1" for shoulders and quads, 25g 1.5" for glutes, unless your bf is low

----------


## Schwarzenegger

i use 25g 5/8" for shoulders and 23g 1" for glutes, bf=low

----------


## IAMCDN

how low does your bf need to be to use a 25g 5/8" in your delt?

----------


## Decoder

you guys should be using 1.5, im surprised at the amount of you using 1 inch. 
if you push all 1 inch in what will you do if the needle breaks ? i like my .5 inch buffer zone just in case..

----------


## anabolicpower

> you guys should be using 1.5, im surprised at the amount of you using 1 inch. 
> if you push all 1 inch in what will you do if the needle breaks ? i like my .5 inch buffer zone just in case..


Because thats what they sell at the pharmacies here and also because most of the pharmacists are idiots, i almost received a headache once telling to one of them that i need 20 needles with 22 gauge, so she started giving me 20 gauge and shit,i repetead it at least 10 times and at the end that dumb woman said "you need 20 needles with 22 size, is that what you are trying to say?" No bitch im not trying, i said it about 10 times. And today when i requested 5 needles with 25 gauge another one gave me needles with 22 gauge..  :0icon Pissedoff: . And even with the 1'' you dont have to push all the way in either, i just leave about a mm or two in case it breaks out so that i can get it out.

----------


## nate4796

I like 25g 1" for bi's and shoulders

----------


## unclemoney

I've always used 23g 1 1/2 inch for the glutes and quads... Though a few times I hit a nerve in my quads and my leg twiched pretty bad so that scared me off to glutes. hahaha I gota try somewere else sooner or later

----------

